# Udder Acne questions!



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

1. Surface treat with anti-bacterial.
Is this the most prudent approach? I assume, just like human skin infections, there is no such thing as an easy, quick fix. Two of my four does got this a few days ago, and I'm treating it by simply washing the area extra carefully with teat wash before I milk, then spraying the area with a tea-tree based first aid spray afterwards.

2. What caused this breakout? 
As this happened over the holidays, when our schedule was thrown off by both family/social gatherings and illness (spent Christmas Eve in the ER with a concussion- goats didn't get milked at all that night!) Could it have been caused by physical issues with the over full udder, or stress from the upheaval of the milking schedule? Or can this stuff show up randomly? 

The two does that have it are both pretty bare (very little hair on the udder) and it's been unusually wet, although they should have always had dry areas to lay in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can clean with chlorhexidine twice a day. Hibiclens is chlorhexidine and can be found at any drug store.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I had a doe with a staph infection on her udder last Summer. I washed with ACV solution and sprayed with betadine twice a day for weeks and weeks and it was extremely slow to heal, never did actually. Finally I tried a natural cream called Nu-Stock. It has mineral oil, pine tar oil and sulfur. Applied once a day every 3rd day, and it had completely cleared up in 3 applications. The goat seemed to really like having it applied as well, as the sulfur would stop the itching immediately. I ordered mine online as I couldn't find it locally, but a feed and tack shop would probably have some, it's not very expensive, I think about $20 for a tube.


----------



## Gasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Did somebody tried human drugs onf goats, something like this anti acne medicine - http://www.proinfomed.com/drug/zineryt - ? It is for external use and i thought that it may help


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Gasha said:


> Did somebody tried human drugs onf goats, something like this anti acne medicine - http://www.proinfomed.com/drug/zineryt - ? It is for external use and i thought that it may help


I didn't get to look at the link, but a lot of the human acne medicines have ingredients that I wouldn't want to be putting on my goat's udder...I have no idea if it would help or not, though.

I reccomend Tea Tree Oil personally...dilute it a bit and use it as an udder wash, or spot-treat the individual breakouts with undiluted oil.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Fight Bac, which is formulated for a teat spray and contains Chloryhexidine. Human skin is much thicker with fat layers underneath. Goats udders are very thin skinned, with no fat ideally.


----------

